# 2 poppers, 2 subs



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice looking lures you have there Sir...


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Did you foil the back of the eyes? Nice.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Beautiful lures. Love the colors.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Woluld like to see them finished


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Look great!!


----------

